# Commonly Used Drugs & Dosages



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This information graciously provided by fellow member, Helen (Nooti):
--------------------------------------------
Here's a list of drugs which I have used successfully for years and 
the ailments which are sensitive to those particular medications.
I have used the generic names first and the brand names in brackets 
which people will be familiar with. These brand names can be 
different in different parts of the world but the active ingredient 
is the same.


ENROFLOXACIN (Baytril) Dose - 10-20mgs per kilo - BID (twice daily) 
7 - 21 days 
Effective against small surface wounds containing aerobic bacteria, 
oral E.coli and salmonella -(Paratyphoid)
It is ineffective against anaerobic bacteria and should not be used 
for any gut bacterial problems or deep puncture wounds which involve 
anaerobics. 
Baytril is not a bacterial stat antibiotic -(killing bacteria 
outright), rather it inhibits the uncurling of the bacterial DNA 
gyrase which means the mature bacteria are unable to reproduce so 
die of 'old age' without issue. Problems with effectiveness can 
result if given concurrently with another drug which is a bacterial 
stat.


TRIMETHOPRIM/SULPHONAMIDES (Septrin, Bactrim, Co-trim, Tribrissen, 
Septra, Sulphatrim)
Dose - 50-100mgs per kilo. BID 7 days
Effective against most anaerobic bacteria and therefore suitable for 
gut bacterial infections and coccdial overburdens. The very best of 
this family of drugs is Trimethoprim Sulphamethoxazole- (Septrin) 
which effects a cure in 99.9% of cases if caught early. Can be used 
in conjunction with penicillins. 
It is ineffective in the presence of necrotic tissue. 


AMOXYCILLIN AND CLAVULANIC ACID (Synulox, Clavamox) Dose - up 
to 50 mgs per kilo BID if injection or up to 125mgs per kilo TID 
(three times daily) orally- up to 3 weeks. Dose and dosing interval 
determined by infection site, severity and organism involved. Used 
to treat severe or deep puncture wounds, and helps greatly in 
preventing the spread of necrotic tissue. Is also effective against 
gut E.coli.
It is not recommended that this drug be given orally in the case of 
critically ill patients as absorption from the GI tract is 
unreliable, however many people do not have access or knowledge to 
give by injection so orally is the only option and better than 
nothing.
This drug has a much broader spectrum than Baytril and therefore 
will treat a much greater range of ailments. Can be used in 
conjunction with Trim Sulphas. Refrigerate oral suspension and 
discard after 10 days or if liquid becomes dark. Avoid concurrent 
use with tetracycline, erythromycin and chloramphenicol.


METRONIDAZOLE (Flagyl, Torgyl, Stormogyl) 20-50 mgs per kilo BID or 
40-100mgs per kilo OID (Once daily)- 14 days. 
In very rare cases, liver damage can be caused by prolonged use over 
14 days - but it is very rare and one must balance the risks.
If maintained for 14 days or more it is highly effective against a 
severe infection of trichomonas gallinae and in preventing an inside 
recurrence- (not reinfection from an outside source, ie another 
bird).
Used for anaerobic, (flushing deep wounds), and protozoal 
infections. Can be given concurrently with Amoxy and Trim Sulphas.


DEXAMETHASONE (Duphacort Q, Colvasone, Dexadreson, Dexafort)
0.3-1mg per kilo OID or BID or q (every) 48hrs until not needed. Use 
higher doses for shock and trauma.
Dexamethasone is a corticosteroid whose anti-inflammatory potency is 
7.5 times greater than prednisolone and is suitable for high-dose 
therapy. It is also an appetite stimulant.
Used for concussion in the main but can be used if given on 
alternate days as an appetite stimulant for birds who - despite 
showing no obvious symptoms or have been through a long drawn out 
illness, simply refuse to self feed.
When discontinuing after chronic therapy, dose should be tapered 
off - ie every alternate day until cessation. Chronic use or abrupt 
withdrawal of drug may lead to development of Cushings Syndrome as 
the drug depresses adrenal gland function.


FENBENDAZOLE (Panacur)
Dose - 10-50mgs per kilo as a one off dose - can be repeated in 10 
days if targeting nematodes. Give for 3 consecutive days if 
targeting Syngamus Trachea (lungworm) or microfiliae and trematodes. 
5 consecutive days if targeting capillariasis. I often just give a 
one off dose but will repeat depending on severity of infection.
Note - if targeting Syngamus trachea - a course of Amoxy and Clav 
acid should be given for at least 14 days afterwards as the worms 
are in the lungs and not the digestive tract so are not excreted and 
the bodies will rot in the bronchial tubes where they lie, causing 
severe infection.


IVERMECTIN - see attached chart.


HARTMANN'S SOLUTION (lactated ringers)
This is used as a water/electrolyte replacement therapy. As a 
general rule 40-60mls per kilo per day is a maintenance dose. In 
cases of severe dehydration double or triple the dose. Can be 
injected IV, (intravenously) SQ (Sub cutenously)or IP 
(intraperitonium) (recommended for speedy recovery).


LECTADE - as above but for oral use only


VALIUM (Diazepam)
Valium is a member of the benzodiazepine family. Benzodiazepines are 
sedatives that cause dose-related depression of the central nervous 
system. They are useful in treating anxiety, insomnia, seizures, and 
muscle spasms. Diazepam is also used for the short-term relief of 
symptoms related to anxiety disorders produced by constant caring 
for sick, injured and orphaned pigeons.
Note - high doses mixed with alcohol may result in a permanent 
cure. 

Helen at Wild-Life-Line


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hellen and Terry,
this is very helpful. I made a print out.
Thank you very much.
Reti


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, this is great to have. Just a quick question, where can you obtain this kind of stuff, because the avain vets do not pescribe anything without seeing the bird, and most of us do not have an avian vet near to our homes. Is it safe to purchase over the internet if recommended by someone? Do you know anywhere?







- Thanks Karen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Karen .. yes, it is safe to purchase over the internet from the well known and well established pigeon supply houses. Perhaps our U.K. members can recommend a source in the U.K. for pigeon supplies. Here in the U.S. there are several places such as JEDDS, Global, Siegel's, and others.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. It's very useful to have. You left out a chart that you mentioned.

Al


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Al .. yes, the Ivermectin .. it's a graphic and I'm working on getting it into text format.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

In the UK, the biggest pigeon supply place is Boddy & Ridewood 
http://www.everythingforpets.com/category/use.dept.1/ 

Most of the medications which Helen listed, however, are not available without prescription. The only one I know for sure we can obtain freely is Panacur. I know Baytril can be obtained from the US supply houses, but I would think there might be problems importing it to the UK.

John


----------

